

JSConf EU – The How-To Guide - cramforce
http://www.nonblocking.io/2011/10/jsconf-eu-how-to-guide.html

======
joe-mccann
If you weren't at JSCfonf EU this, this post sums up what went into it and
every JSConf event.

TL;DR - Do it for the love not the money.

